# Vistana to Marriott Points



## Raza (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi

I want to know if it's possible to transfer vistana points to marriott hotel points. For example if I have 10,000 vistana points how many points do I get if I transfer to Marriott or Bonvoy

Thanks

Raza


----------



## clsmit (Jan 18, 2019)

On the Vistana Dashboard, under your unit, there will be information on how many Marriott hotel points you will get for your unit.


----------



## Raza (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't have a vistana timeshare, so wanted to know the conversion ratio as I am interested in buying one


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2019)

The number of points you get is based on the property and season you own. I don't know the conversion rate for their Flex programs. You also can only convert to reward points if you purchase direct from Vistana. Resale purchases don't qualify.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 21, 2019)

I've heard converting StarOptions to hotel points is usually a poor deal -- only worthwhile if you can find a very valuable property for not a lot of points.


----------



## dljacobs (May 28, 2019)

I have a question about Starwood. I am being offered a resale with

Westin Mission Hills Annual (Starwood) with
148,000 Star Options Annually and can be converted into Marriott. That's verbatim what the seller said. IF this is a duplicate post, I apologize. It didn't sound right to me, but wanted to get clarification. Please help.


----------



## SteelerGal (May 28, 2019)

dljacobs said:


> I have a question about Starwood. I am being offered a resale with
> 
> Westin Mission Hills Annual (Starwood) with
> 148,000 Star Options Annually and can be converted into Marriott. That's verbatim what the seller said. IF this is a duplicate post, I apologize. It didn't sound right to me, but wanted to get clarification. Please help.


It’s not a mandatory property so the SOsdo not transfer.


----------



## Henry M. (May 28, 2019)

StarOptions and hotel points (Bonvoy Points for Marriott) are separate items. If you buy from Vistana, you can convert your ownership to Marriott points in a year you don't want to use it, but it will not be 148,100 Marriott points. The standard 2BR OV WKORV properties convert to 240,000 Marriott Bonvoy points. I don't know what the exchange rate is for WMH.

WMH is a voluntary property. The ability to use StarOptions at other properties, or the ability to convert to hotel points, don't transfer when you try to sell your ownership and therefore greatly diminishes the resale price. You can only exchange a resale week through Interval International. You cannot exchange directly to other Vistana locations and you cannot get hotel points for it.


----------



## mjm1 (May 28, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> It’s a mandatory property so the SOS do not transfer.



I believe you meant to say it is a “voluntary” or “not a mandatory” resort, so the SO’s don’t transfer on a resale.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SteelerGal (May 28, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> I believe you meant to say it is a “voluntary” or “not a mandatory” resort, so the SO’s don’t transfer on a resale.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Thank you


----------



## dljacobs (May 29, 2019)

dljacobs said:


> I have a question about Starwood. I am being offered a resale with
> 
> Westin Mission Hills Annual (Starwood) with
> 148,000 Star Options Annually and can be converted into Marriott. That's verbatim what the seller said. IF this is a duplicate post, I apologize. It didn't sound right to me, but wanted to get clarification. Please help.


----------



## dljacobs (May 29, 2019)

Thank you all so much! It didn’t add up to me but I was unfamiliar with how Starwood converts to Marriott points. I hadn’t researched it much. I just recently got a Wyndham but it’s for every even year


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2019)

dljacobs said:


> I have a question about Starwood. I am being offered a resale with
> 
> Westin Mission Hills Annual (Starwood) with
> 148,000 Star Options Annually and can be converted into Marriott. That's verbatim what the seller said. IF this is a duplicate post, I apologize. It didn't sound right to me, but wanted to get clarification. Please help.


The original owner can convert to Marriott points and probably doesn't realize that ability would go away when transferred to a non family member through resale.  Also as an FYI although SO's transfer with mandatory resorts the ability to convert to hotel reward points are lost with resale.


----------

